# Female poop question with pictures.



## klinds49 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello, I haven't been on here in awhile because of college and just noticed my female tiel has never had little "biscuits" of poop since I've had her. Its always been watery/not small. Her recent change was because of egg laying, so her poop automatically was gigantic from not pooping on the eggs. I came home from work and gave new toys and when I let her and her buddy out she pooped like this in and out of the cage. The outside poop is more clear liquids then the cage one. **My cellphone flash went off, it wasnt that cloudy on my floor**



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The only diff thing I've done is changed from the multi-colored pellet to the "organic" normal tan ones that I mix with seed. She drinks all the time normally and her millet is always gone. Shes very perky and always wants attention and being neck rubbed 24/7. 

Any ideas?!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you place some white paper in the bottom of the cage and post. it is hard to tell what color the uring part of the poop is. When you take the pix crop it so that the poop is enlarged


----------



## klinds49 (Nov 29, 2010)

All my concern is why hers is like this and not his? Is it a female cockatiel thing? The feces itself is collected well, its just the release of liquid at this amount I'm not used to with a boy tiel.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

All birds will have watery poops sometimes. But it isn't normal if the poop is always watery. This is called polyuria and there's more info at http://www.avianweb.com/polyuria.html 

and also at http://www.cockatielcottage.net/questions2.html where it says "If polyuria lasts more than 2 days the condition is considered to be chronic. Chronic polyuria is not normal and it can be a symptom of an infection, (bacterial, fungal or parasitic), diabetes or kidney disease. If your bird has watery droppings for more than 2 days, he needs to be taken to an avian vet for a diagnosis and treatment. "


----------



## klinds49 (Nov 29, 2010)

Well i've had her for about a year, its never THAT bad as in the pictures. But i was just curious because shes been mhming with her toys and my boy keeps trying to approach her to mate. So I wasn't sure if she hasn't "left" the egg phase yet


----------

